# Uber Math and the rating system.



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Ok I've been doing some calculations here lately and I have come to find out that 1 star or 1 2 star rating can significantly impact your ratings for a single day.

Say you have 18 rides for that day and 16 of them give you 5 stars and 1 of them gives you a 1 star and the other gives you a 1 star. Well out of the rating system you would be below ubers standard. 

16*5=80

80+1+1=82

82/18=4.555555555

even though you got 16 5 star ratings you had two d bags decide to give you a 1 star rating. This is ridiculous, really it is. 

btw I am not sure if uber counts cancellations or not ( I would assume not) but I am not totally sure as I would like to know how they are counting the trips especially if I haven't done many trips for that day and still it says I have x amount of trips and I am thinking to myself that I didn't even take that many trips. So this part I do not understand and maybe someone else can fill me in here.


----------



## Justin12345 (Oct 6, 2015)

It's insane.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Best bet is to rate pax accordingly. As discerning uber drivers refuse to pick up shit rated pax, uber will be forced to evaluate their system.

Even in the event no change is made, at least you've saved yourself and future drivers from having the pond scum in their cars.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> Best bet is to rate pax accordingly. As discerning uber drivers refuse to pick up shit rated pax, uber will be forced to evaluate their system.
> 
> Even in the event no change is made, at least you've saved yourself and future drivers from having the pond scum in their cars.


Good advice, I don't accept any pax with ratings under 1...

I got standards, BUD.

BONG!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> Ok I've been doing some calculations here lately and I have come to find out that 1 star or 1 2 star rating can significantly impact your ratings for a single day.
> 
> Say you have 18 rides for that day and 16 of them give you 5 stars and 1 of them gives you a 1 star and the other gives you a 1 star. Well out of the rating system you would be below ubers standard.
> 
> ...


You just figured this out? This is why we don't start trips until we check the ****** factor of pax. If you cancel they can't rate you.

Also the lower rated pax also rate you lower. Why we ignore those pings.

I have enough trips bad ratings don't hurt me much but I protect it by not picking up assholes in the first place most of the time. I can absorb the crappy ratings from those that slip through.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You just figured this out? This is why we don't start trips until we check the ****** factor of pax. If you cancel they can't rate you.
> 
> Also the lower rated pax also rate you lower. Why we ignore those pings.
> 
> I have enough trips bad ratings don't hurt me much but I protect it by not picking up assholes in the first place most of the time. I can absorb the crappy ratings from those that slip through.


No not really, just thought I would share this for other new drivers, bc I get constantly asked by riders as well, so now I can just refer them here.


----------



## xUberEmployee (Sep 29, 2015)

*If the trip started and then cancels, you can still rate. Only trips that haven't started and cancelled, will there be no rating.


----------



## Jabarkan (Oct 15, 2015)

Justin12345 said:


> It's insane.


Hi I got fires 3days ago cause of my rate low 4.3so is that for ever? Can anybody help me please?


----------

